# 'Designer' Leopard gecko



## KaneDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi there, i bought my 'Designer' leopard gecko yesterday and cant find many pics of them when there fully grown.

Does anyone have any pics of them or know what morphs they are bred from?

Thanks, Kane.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Do you know the morphs of the parents?
What morph was it sold to you as?
A picture of the animal in question would assist with identifying the morph.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i've always thought of a designer as anything not albino that is quite boldly marked, not just a normal but not a hypo either, just different to a normal.
i don't have any in my collection so i can't post a pic, as posting other peoples gecko pics isn't my style, but i can give you a link to investigate LEOPARDGECKO.COM


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

`Designer` leos aren`t a morph as such - it`s just a term used (a few year ago now tbh) to indicate a leo that was pretty much made with man`s influence - so `out the ordinary` and not patterned like a bog standard, banded leo. They can be anything from Jungles, to Aberrants, to bolds, to Stripes....to just `funky patterned` ie looking like they`re designed (which I suppose they were if you consider the Line breeding that went into making them at the time!).


----------



## KaneDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the replys guys. 

Heres a few pics of him.



















Also does anyone know what age he could be?

I was told 12 weeks but im led to believe otherwise as hes only 6 little grams!

Thanks, Kane.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

looks like a 2-3 week old hypo to me, make suer he gets plenty to eat if he realy is 12 weeks old he has a lot of catching up to do,


----------

